# Sdaji! En garde!



## Nephrurus (Nov 28, 2006)

I looked in the goanna tank the other day (a few weeks back) to see this...... 






then looked in today to see this!









You won't be breeding all the Varanus gilleni this year Sdaji!
It won't be just you!

MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA




-H


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 28, 2006)

as a side note: I already have gilleni eggs in the incubator, it's just i didn't have nice photos until now. 



-H


----------



## Camo (Nov 28, 2006)

Well done mate. They are a very nice looking goanna. I love the stripe effect on the tail.

Cameron


----------



## Jakee (Nov 28, 2006)

Nephurus, how much will you rughly sell your baby gillens for ?
How big will they be ?
how big do they get ? 

Cheers


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 28, 2006)

I may not sell my babies! Price is normally around the $180-$250 mark. 

They get about 40cm max length. 

-H


----------



## Jakee (Nov 28, 2006)

Ok, Congratulations !


----------



## Matty.B (Nov 28, 2006)

woow congrats mate keep me posted


----------



## munkee (Nov 28, 2006)

How long till babies??


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it's about 80-100days incubation. I have another 2 months to wait. 

i think Sdaji could tell us more... I'm fairly sure he has a wealth of photos he just dying to post. 

-H


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Nov 28, 2006)

great news!!! how many eggs u get?


----------



## Wrasse (Nov 28, 2006)

I love the tail curl in the digging photo.

Congrats Neph.


----------



## warp81 (Nov 28, 2006)

awsome lookin goanna if ur goin 2 sell them pm me please


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 28, 2006)

En garde? I laugh at your feeble challenge!

  

Who did you obtain such awesome breeding stock from by the way? 

Jokes aside, it's great to see you're producing them! Well done and congratulations!  They are wonderful animals, the more you produce the better 

Naturally I've already hatched my first clutches for the season and have more in the incubator which are coming along nicely   

The babies from my first clutches have now sloughed (the look so much better after a slough!) I haven't taken pictures since then, but if you'd like to see pictures of them straight out of the egg (and just before  )....











I'll try to get around to getting some pictures of the post sloughed babies tomorrow


----------



## Vat69 (Nov 29, 2006)

Congrats 
Best of luck with all the eggs.


----------



## instarnett (Nov 29, 2006)

What beautiful awesome little hatchies! Congrats John!


----------



## slim6y (Nov 29, 2006)

Sdaji - They're absolutely WONDERFUL photos... That second one hatching from the egg... I'm amazed...Beautiful...


----------



## FAY (Nov 29, 2006)

hehe don't count your chickens before they hatch or you may be eating humble pie!!! hehe


----------



## richardsc (Dec 17, 2006)

*congrats*

nice pics guys,awsome little fellas those gillens,just hatched my first 3 ridgies for the season,would love some more gillens though,do u have stoors as well,fisty little buggers those stoors,keep up the good work


----------



## hogey5 (Dec 17, 2006)

congratz nephurus, cant wait till i get my gillens, if they breed then there will be a new challenger MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA! lol


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 11, 2007)

Well, just to finish off this thread. It was a fairly long incubation (about 85-90 days) but they finally hatced. Now they are running, basking and gorging themselves on roaches. Lots of fun. Without furthur ado..... the photos!































All the best, 

-Henry


----------



## bylo (Mar 11, 2007)

well done Nephrurus

there a great looking species .
I wouldn't mind a pair my self


----------



## RevDaniel (Mar 11, 2007)

Great pictures. Good luck guys


----------



## Kali7 (Mar 12, 2007)

Nephrurus said:


> I may not sell my babies! Price is normally around the $180-$250 mark.
> 
> They get about 40cm max length.
> 
> -H



but if you do.......


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah... they are for sale. 

-H


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow! They look awesome! Your breeders must have come from a really good line!


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 13, 2007)

one of my breeders came from a well known line. The others are unrelated to aforementioned line!

-H


----------



## mitchdiamond (Mar 13, 2007)

Great pics.


----------



## cement (Mar 14, 2007)

Luv ya work! Well done , must be a great feeling!


----------

